# Leaving Siamese Cat Home Alone? Don`t know what to do!



## katelovescats (Jan 18, 2014)

I am in a bit of a situation right now. So I have a 1 year old Siamese who loves attention (as is the breeds behavior). My b.f and I live together and have planned a 6 day long trip out of country. The trip is this Monday. At first my b.fs parents agreed to take him (and I don`t even live in the same country as mine, so that was out) but they live at their business and since this week a lot of guests have checked in they said it wouldn`t be possible for them to take him anymore. His mother said she would stop at our apartment once a day to feed him. I am really not so comfortable with this. First he eats twice a day so it will be messing up his feeding schedule and he is never home alone at night (we always take him when we travel locally) .. if he doesn`t get enough attention from us after a 10 hour work day he will cry quite loudly of course. I have asked two co workers for help but they can`t due to apt. regulations. 

We can`t cancel our trip yet I don`t want my cat to feel uncomfortable or me to be worried the whole trip. 

Has anyone ever had a situation like this? What did you end up doing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe you could get 2 people to come in once a day. One in the evening and One in the morning. I know my Mia has to have constent attention too but when I had a stroke 1 1/2 years ago, she did fine with my daughter coming in once daily to clean her litter box feed her half can wet food and fill her bowl with dry so she had something else to eat and give her a bowl of fresh water. While there she played with her about a half hour. It wasn't ideal but it worked. When I came home my daughter continued the same treatment as I couldn't for about the next month.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I go away, I have a "pet sitter" who comes twice a day to feed my two cats, clean the litter box, and play with them for at least a half hour or more. Sometimes she will sit and they come to sit on her lap and be petted. I prefer a pet sitter, because _she is experienced with cats and could spot the development of an illness_, such as a urinary tract infection, which a neighbor or good friend or co-worker may not. My sitter charges $17/visit which is about the average rate in my town.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What are the regulations that wouldn't allow your co-workers to come feed her? I do the same as catlover - I have a professional catsitter come twice a day. Would that not be possible?

Some people board their kitties when they go away. Is that an option for you (although it is very late to be looking)? Personally, I don't like it. Cats generally find it less stressful to be at home, even if they're alone most of the time, than to be somewhere else with many other pets. But if you can't get a petsitter to come to your apartment, then you might look around for places that will board pets. Some vets do this.

If you can't get a petsitter, and you can't find a place to board your kitty, it doesn't seem that you have many options other than your boyfriend's mom...Does she know cats at all? If she doesn't, I would leave *very* detailed instructions, especially about being careful when she opens the door, so that your kitty doesn't run out. If she's stressed, she might do things that she normally wouldn't. 

Cat-proof the apartment so that kitty can't get into any potentially dangerous situations. She may want to hide, so you could set up a little safe zone for her, maybe in a bedroom. If she has a favorite place to sleep, make sure to leave some of your clothing (unwashed) there, so that she has your scent. 

I hope you find a good solution!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ Maybe the OP's landlord doesn't like keys being given out to people who don't hold a lease with them. Some don't care and some, like my landlord, are strict about it, & he did have to get rid of one tenant who was giving out keys to all of her friends, & let's just say they weren't the type of people you want skulking around your property. If the OP lives in a multi-dwelling building with a common entrance, that means giving a total stranger (to the property owner) access to the entire building.


----------

